# Delivery - No one in the OB/GYN forum



## gost (Sep 26, 2012)

No one in the OB/GYN forum could answer this.  Maybe someone here can:

99464 is for attendance @ delivery when requested by delivering physician. That's pretty clear. I've always lumped 99465, delivery/birthing room resuscitation in with that. I thought the delivering physician could not bill 99465, that if the delivering physician provided that service, it was included in the delivery charge. A new coworker states the opposite. She says the description for 99465 does not specify it has to be a stand-by physician. Neither of us can come up with any real supporting documentation. Anyone have an opinion? Even better, anyone have some documentation?


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gee, the directions in the code state Do Not report 99464 in conjunction with 99465. There is a CPT Changes reference for both codes. Perhaps a shoutout to someone with access to the reference guide?


----------

